# Will the suicide rate go up?



## Grampa Don (Mar 18, 2020)

This morbid thought occurred to me this morning.  Some people have difficulty handling uncertainty.  Many years ago, the company I worked for announced that there would be significant layoffs.  One of the secretaries was so stressed about this that she quit.  On the surface, this makes no sense.  She lost any layoff benefits and might not even have been laid off.  But, she couldn't handle the uncertainty.

My understanding is that the way this virus kills is by causing the lungs to fill with fluid and the patient suffocates.  Not a pleasant way to go.  Will some people who are already depressed or otherwise fragile for some reason decide not to wait?  It's a sad thought.  Is there anything that should be done to prevent this?  Do we need a publicity campaign saying "Hang in there, you're going to be alright."  I think something to boost morale would help right now.  Is this our London blitz?

Don


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Who knows.  What do you think would "boost morale?"


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 18, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Who knows.  What do you think would "boost morale?"


That's a good question.  I wish I had a good answer.


----------



## old medic (Mar 18, 2020)

How can you boost morale while inducing panic????


----------



## charry (Mar 18, 2020)

old medic said:


> How can you boost morale while inducing panic????





so true....plus all these different preventions.....
not sure what we re all meant to do.....
Theres gonna be alot of unhappiness and anger now......
dread to think how this is going to transpire ....


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know about "suicides", but if this epidemic continues to worsen, and cities begin to shut down, I can see a real possibility for civil unrest, and even crime to increase.  If large numbers of people, with little in the way of savings, become financially stressed, they are going to take to the streets, and begin looting stores, etc.  The entertainment and restaurant industries, for example, have virtually shut down for the next few weeks....and the bulk of those people are probably minimum wage earners, with little ability to withstand their loss of pay.  Even if the government agrees to send everyone a "check", that will not last long for many people.  Desperation could easily set in, and anything resembling Civil society could begin to quickly decline.  
If these conditions continue to exist for more than another month, or two, the Spring/Summer of 2020 could be a real mess.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 18, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about "suicides", but if this epidemic continues to worsen, and cities begin to shut down, I can see a real possibility for civil unrest, and even crime to increase.  If large numbers of people, with little in the way of savings, become financially stressed, they are going to take to the streets, and begin looting stores, etc.  The entertainment and restaurant industries, for example, have virtually shut down for the next few weeks....and the bulk of those people are probably minimum wage earners, with little ability to withstand their loss of pay.  Even if the government agrees to send everyone a "check", that will not last long for many people.  Desperation could easily set in, and anything resembling Civil society could begin to quickly decline.
> If these conditions continue to exist for more than another month, or two, the Spring/Summer of 2020 could be a real mess.


I's sorry to say that I foresee the same possibilities.  We may have enforced curfews and martial law to keep the peace.  Terrifying.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 18, 2020)

Retired guys like me will survive this Cornavirus even if it goes on all summer.  However, I don't think the people working for minimum wages out there are going to make it.  They have no backup in cash or otherwise.   We could be heading for big trouble.  Too bad our world leaders could not foresee what all those jets flying, ship cruising & way too much vacations would do to spread a disease.  I wonder if there is a lesson here?


----------



## Rosemarie (Mar 18, 2020)

The whole atmosphere at the present time is one of negativity, not just regarding this new virus. All this anxiety and depression and talk of suicide. People these days seem unable to deal with the realities of life. When you consider what our predecessors coped with, most of us have it easy. Yet we do nothing but wallow in self-pity and winge about how difficult life is.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## win231 (Mar 18, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about "suicides", but if this epidemic continues to worsen, and cities begin to shut down, I can see a real possibility for civil unrest, and even crime to increase.  If large numbers of people, with little in the way of savings, become financially stressed, they are going to take to the streets, and begin looting stores, etc.  The entertainment and restaurant industries, for example, have virtually shut down for the next few weeks....and the bulk of those people are probably minimum wage earners, with little ability to withstand their loss of pay.  Even if the government agrees to send everyone a "check", that will not last long for many people.  Desperation could easily set in, and anything resembling Civil society could begin to quickly decline.
> If these conditions continue to exist for more than another month, or two, the Spring/Summer of 2020 could be a real mess.


That might be the reason for the spike in firearms & ammunition sales.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 18, 2020)

Ah, geez. I gotta admit, I am not happy. I am not happy staying inside, not traveling, not being able to gather with friends. Rec center is closed so I can't even swim (my Zen happy place). I'm having trouble because I can't see why  getting food and cleaning supplies is all of a sudden so freaking hard. Yeah, I know why. Because people are stupid and greedy and looking out for number one. But there was plenty of food before, so there should be plenty now, if only people would show a little common sense and human charity and only buy what they need for a week. As if. People are preparing for the apocalypse.  How long can this last?  Shoot me now.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 18, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Retired guys like me will survive this Cornavirus even if it goes on all summer.  However, I don't think the people working for minimum wages out there are going to make it.  They have no backup in cash or otherwise.   We could be heading for big trouble.  *Too bad our world leaders could not foresee what all those jets flying, ship cruising & way too much vacations would do to spread a disease.  I wonder if there is a lesson here?*


Seriously?  You think world leaders should be trying to control the way people live their lives?   I like my freedom, thanks.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> That might be the reason for the spike in firearms & ammunition sales.


Canadians are buying & hoarding toilet paper.  Americans are standing in line to buy guns & ammo.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 19, 2020)

There will be a spike in babies come Christmas....


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> Ah, geez. I gotta admit, I am not happy. I am not happy staying inside, not traveling, not being able to gather with friends. Rec center is closed so I can't even swim (my Zen happy place). I'm having trouble because I can't see why  getting food and cleaning supplies is all of a sudden so freaking hard. Yeah, I know why. Because people are stupid and greedy and looking out for number one. But there was plenty of food before, so there should be plenty now, if only people would show a little common sense and human charity and only buy what they need for a week. As if. People are preparing for the apocalypse.  How long can this last?  Shoot me now.


In times of uncertainty you can depend upon your fellow man...
to make things worse.

I can't afford to buy the amount of supplies other people are buying. I have to live on a budget or I am sunk. Neither do I want to buy too much and have to throw it away later.  I am alone so don't need a lot to survive.  Remain strong.  We will endure. This too shall pass. Turn off the news. Those jerks are winding everyone up.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 19, 2020)

Don, I hope you are wrong, but you may be right.

I lived on 2nd and Forest in Detroit in '67 during the riot, while finishing a degree.  Most people left the city, but I couldn't, so a few of us gathered in a single room for security (strength in numbers) and watch t.v.  None of us had a weapon, and our apt building was raided by the Nat. Guard looking for a sniper.  (they found none) 

There were tanks going up and down the streets, and Pres. Johnson had some low-flying fighter jets to disperse the crowds.  I watched as a grocery store across the street was broken into by mobs and people stole grocery carts full of food and ran down the street with them. I had VA tags on my car and was stopped a few times by police who asked for identification.

If it comes down to mobs in the street again, I'm just glad I live next door to a highly trained state trooper.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Will some people who are already depressed or otherwise fragile for some reason decide not to wait?



Sure to.  Between undergrad and grad school, I worked a short stint at a University Medical Center 's Poison Control hotline.  That was pre-internet, but we had a huge computer database of drugs and every poison known to man along with the medical protocols for ingestion and overdose.  The public and medical professionals throughout the state used us.  Even during the winter when the weather was rainy and overcast for weeks, our suicide attempt calls from ERs would spike.  Also around Christmas.  So, yes, certainly expect increased attempts due to Covid19 instability.

Not to mention if we face prescription shortages for awhile due to the manufacturing lag when China was on lockdown.  Shudder to think when our waaaaaay over prescribed psych med population misses a few doses.

I don't think any sort of campaign could stop unstable people from suicide as wonky as our world is right now.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> There will be a spike in babies come Christmas....


Not among all those folks who are suddenly having to entertain and home school the children they've already got.  In fact, the number of vasectomy inquiries may skyrocket.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Don M. said:
			
		

> I don't know about "suicides", but if this epidemic continues to worsen, and cities begin to shut down, I can see a real possibility for civil unrest, and even crime to increase.  If large numbers of people, with little in the way of savings, become financially stressed, they are going to take to the streets, and begin looting stores, etc.  The entertainment and restaurant industries, for example, have virtually shut down for the next few weeks....and the bulk of those people are probably minimum wage earners, with little ability to withstand their loss of pay.  Even if the government agrees to send everyone a "check", that will not last long for many people.  Desperation could easily set in, and anything resembling Civil society could begin to quickly decline.
> If these conditions continue to exist for more than another month, or two, the Spring/Summer of 2020 could be a real mess.





Packerjohn said:


> Americans are standing in line to buy guns & ammo.



I bought an additional 5,000 rounds six weeks ago.  Rural people are easy targets in times of instability.  Already takes a sheriff deputy 20 mins best case scenario if we need them, so if there's trouble in town, we can't count on anyone coming.  Part of the reason I bought so much is that it was on sale and if things go squirrelly, we're going to do a lot of target practice as a deterrent.  In a small community, word about which people are honing gun skills will get out.   I had MUCH rather people avoid us than actually have to shoot someone.


----------



## old medic (Mar 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> In a small community, word about which people are honing gun skills will get out.



I can identify what neighbor is shooting what gun around my house.... Or ill start and folks so up to shoot to...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Really?  You think you will shoot people?  Will you shoot the children first to spare them from starving or the parents and let the children starve so you don’t waste a bullet.  What makes your life so important?  Shame to even think such thoughts.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Really?  You think you will shoot people?  Will you shoot the children first to spare them from starving or the parents and let the children starve so you don’t waste a bullet.  What makes your life so important?  Shame to even think such thoughts.



If that was directed at me, please re-read post #20.  I don't think you comprehended what I posted at all.  Target shooting is a deterrent.   But to answer your question, in a home invasion, the people you shoot are the ones coming to shoot you.   You target shoot ...a lot... as a deterrent so those folks pass your place by.


----------



## oldman (Mar 19, 2020)

win231 said:


> That might be the reason for the spike in firearms & ammunition sales.


You got it. I had to renew my carry permit, so I went into the Sheriff’s office on Tuesday and a Deputy and I began a conversation. Eventually, it got around to me asking if many carry permits were being renewed and he told me yes and also many new registrations.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> If that was directed at me, please re-read post #20.  I don't think you comprehended what I posted at all.  Target shooting is a deterrent.   But to answer your question, in civil unrest, the people you shoot are the ones coming to shoot you.   You target shoot ...a lot... as a deterrent so those folks pass your place by.


Not directed towards anyone-just a general statement in reaction to even the thought of shooting someone whether they are coming for me or not.  If they come for me or my stuff, they can have it.  I own poodles, not a German Shepard.  My watch dogs will open the door and show you to the good stuff.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Not directed towards anyone-just a general statement in reaction to even the thought of shooting someone whether they are coming for me or not.



That's what I figured.  The 'shooting children first to spare them from starving' bit read as a dramarama knee-jerk response to shooting in general with no actual attempt to read and comprehend context.   Target shooting as a deterrent isn't shooting starving children.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Actually, a fair amount of children have been shot and killed through the history of our country as stupid adults “protect” worthless stuff.  In fact, children die in drive by shootings in this country almost every day.

Hmm, dramarma-whatever.  Knee jerk response?  Nope.  An awareness of the situations of other people.  People who need food not bullets, and toilet paper, lots of toilet paper.

Children starve in this country-failure to thrive.  Adults, older adults, starve in this country.  Homeless starve, freeze, and are beaten and shot with bullets.  Oh my, be still my knees.  Most children in need will go without; and some will starve, without access to school breakfast and lunch due to school closure.  Children in your community.

But as long as some people can buy bullets, and give fair warning to their communities, and care only for themselves, well, heck-hmm, wait.  Who touched those bullets before you bought them?  The virus is not killed by a bullet.  Lol.  Run your figures through them.  Enjoy.

But stay safe, fed, and warm.  Think of the others who can‘t.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Most children in need will go without; and some will starve, without access to school breakfast and lunch due to school closure.  Children in your community.



Since you're so up into my business and all judgey about it too  ...you'll be happy to know I'm helping finance meals for children out of school in my community.  About to sit down at the craft table to sew masks with antimicrobial fabric for sick in the community who can't skip medical appointments because I've already given a bunch of n95s away.



> Who touched those bullets before you bought them?  The virus is not killed by a bullet.  Lol.  Run your figures through them.  Enjoy.



You're self-righteous about guns but wish a deadly virus on someone?



Aneeda72 said:


> But stay safe, fed, and warm.  Think of the others who can‘t.



Thankfully some of us have the means to do the first and contribute towards helping those that can't by both finances and actions.  Had that example set for me by gun owning parents who still do the same. Charitable gun owners ...whodathunk it, lol!


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 19, 2020)

I can understand why some folks feel that they need firearms.  In my neighborhood and city I feel pretty safe without them.  But, if I lived out in the boondocks or a rough inner city area, I might reconsider.  I've only fired a pistol once in my life and that was in Navy training.  I don't think any of the shots hit the target.  Let's hope nobody has to shoot anybody.  Maybe we can just keep helping each other out.

Don


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Grampa Don said:


> Let's hope nobody has to shoot anybody.  Maybe we can just keep helping each other out.
> 
> Don



That's my prayer!!!


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 19, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> There will be a spike in babies come Christmas....


You mean like this @Ken N Tx ?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

As I have said, and am saying again, I am not commenting to AnnieA.  I have no ideal why AnnieA thinks I am.  AnnieA I am sorry you think I am talking to you I am not.

I believe in assisted suicide.  I don’t think suicide rates will go up because of the virus, but possibly because of anxiety over the virus.  I think money for bullets and guns could be spent elsewhere.  But everyone should buy as many as they want-of guns and bullets.

Although bullets can not be eaten, drunk, or used as TP.  (Yes, I am going to need therapy over this lack of TP issue.  Of all the things to drive you crazy, this was my Waterloo.  Some people want to be buried with a bell, I want to be cremated with a package of TP.  I’ve got to update my will.) 

I have not wished the virus on anyone-not even some horrible people I’ve known in the past.  That would be silly, it’s a virus.  You get it or not.  It‘s not effected by wishful thinking.  I do see the irony, however, in buying items of destruction which may lead to the buyers destruction.  

The thought that anyone would go out and buy items of destruction when the nation, as a whole, may be on a path of destruction is, well, mind blowing to me.  I did not buy any N95’s, or any type of mask, or any guns, or any bullets.

I was too busy trying to buy and find TP.  I do not wear gloves when I go out.  I have winter gloves, though.  This will pass.  Some will die, lots will live.  It will pass.  Calm down is my advice, everyone go out to buy food, water, necessities.  Guns and bullets are not necessary, in my opinion. 

I wash my hands.  Make my husband wash his hands.  I am not afraid of the virus.  It’s, as I have said a virus.  Does no good to be afraid.  I am probably afraid of people in panic who have guns.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> As I have said, and am saying again, I am not commenting to AnnieA.  I have no ideal why AnnieA thinks I am.  AnnieA I am sorry you think I am talking to you I am not.
> 
> I believe in assisted suicide.  I don’t think suicide rates will go up because of the virus, but possibly because of anxiety over the virus.  I think money for bullets and guns could be spent elsewhere.  But everyone should buy as many as they want-of guns and bullets.



Gee.  I dunno.  Maybe because I'm the only person in the thread that posted about buying bullets and target practice and then you replied using parts of my next post verbatim.

And you posted this which sounds like a person coming into contact with the virus via bullets is a happy thought to you.



> But as long as some people can buy bullets, and give fair warning to their communities, and care only for themselves, well, heck-hmm, wait.  Who touched those bullets before you bought them?  The virus is not killed by a bullet.  Lol.  Run your figures through them.  Enjoy.



But whatever ...hope you find your toilet paper and regain your sanity.



> Yes, I am going to need therapy over this lack of TP issue.  Of all the things to drive you crazy, this was my Waterloo.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

Wash your hands often.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Gee.  I dunno.  Maybe because I'm the only person in the thread that posted about buying bullets and target practice and then you replied to parts of my next post verbatim.
> 
> And you posted this which sounds like a person coming into contact via bullets is a happy thought to you.
> 
> ...


Nope, I think my sanity is gone for the long haul.  I do have toilet paper, thanks be to the toilet papers gods otherwise known as smiths grocery store, but I am very insure about my supply.  Totally nuts.  Go ahead, laugh.  

Now I am talking directly to you, AnnieA.  If I counted right, 8 other people on the thread made some mention of guns or shooting-some before your comment I think.  I reread the thread and while my short term memory is lame, I think you mentioned buying 5000 bullets.  How heavy are those?

Why would anyone need that many bullets?  I’ve only heard of that many bullets in connection with mass shootings.  Certainly not for use in mass suicides.  You couldn’t get that many people together for that purpose.

I asked my husband, a Vietnam combat marine disabled vet (small disability plus PTSD).  How many bullets they used for target practice-20 or so.  How many did he need in the jungle while, well, killing people who were trying to kill him.  He said 4 or 5 magazines, with 20 in each magazine.  Not 5000, ever.

He was one of the guys who walked behind a tank, guarding the tank.  The tanks killed lots-men, woman, children-most of which, even the children, were trying to kill him, them.  So why does an american, in America need 5000 bullets?  If a marine, in a war in Vietnam, only needs a 100?

Just curious.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Nope, I think my sa
> 
> I reread the thread and while my short term memory is lame, I think you mentioned buying 5000 bullets.  How heavy are those?



Weight depends on the caliber.  And when your range is the back pond levee, you use way more than twenty per range session.  In addition to the need for rural self defense, if--as you say--the country is headed for destruction ...and I pray it's not, range time is fun.  Shooting is a sport.  Check the Olympics.

Sorry for the derail @Grampa Don.  Will stop. Am pretty sure it's wasted time anyhow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

Don M. said:


> I don't know about "suicides", but if this epidemic continues to worsen, and cities begin to shut down, I can see a real possibility for civil unrest, and even crime to increase.  If large numbers of people, with little in the way of savings, become financially stressed, they are going to take to the streets, and begin looting stores, etc.  The entertainment and restaurant industries, for example, have virtually shut down for the next few weeks....and the bulk of those people are probably minimum wage earners, with little ability to withstand their loss of pay.  Even if the government agrees to send everyone a "check", that will not last long for many people.  Desperation could easily set in, and anything resembling Civil society could begin to quickly decline.
> If these conditions continue to exist for more than another month, or two, the Spring/Summer of 2020 could be a real mess.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 19, 2020)

I agree.  I lived in Los Angeles during the riots.  It was awful.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Who knows.  What do you think would "boost morale?"


Some people working from home with kids home from school are hanging up Christmas lights! It cheers up the kids and keeps everyone busy.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 19, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually, a fair amount of children have been shot and killed through the history of our country as stupid adults “protect” worthless stuff.  In fact, children die in drive by shootings in this country almost every day.
> 
> Hmm, dramarma-whatever.  Knee jerk response?  Nope.  An awareness of the situations of other people.  People who need food not bullets, and toilet paper, lots of toilet paper.
> 
> ...


Oh, brother!


----------



## Judycat (Mar 19, 2020)

Happy Spring!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2020)

exwisehe said:


> Don, I hope you are wrong, but you may be right.
> 
> I lived on 2nd and Forest in Detroit in '67 during the riot, while finishing a degree.  Most people left the city, but I couldn't, so a few of us gathered in a single room for security (strength in numbers) and watch t.v.  None of us had a weapon, and our apt building was raided by the Nat. Guard looking for a sniper.  (they found none)
> 
> ...



I was working in Washington, D.C. in '68 during the riots following Martin Luther King's assassination and saw the same things there -- angry mobs and fires and looting and such.  My memory of all that and the terror (yes, real terror) I felt trying to get out of DC and home to Maryland will never grow dim or doubtful.  It took 5 hours to make that trip, which normally took about 45 minutes.  

Our office was on one of the upper floors of a building and we did not realize what was going on until quitting time and by then the whole thing was in full swing.  It was like stepping out into Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 19, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> If that was directed at me, please re-read post #20.  I don't think you comprehended what I posted at all.  Target shooting is a deterrent.   But to answer your question,* in a home invasion, the people you shoot are the ones coming to shoot you.*   You target shoot ...a lot... as a deterrent so those folks pass your place by.



Yup!  It's not as if you are going out and shooting random people, but if they crash through your front door . . . .


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 20, 2020)

Judycat said:


> In times of uncertainty you can depend upon your fellow man...
> to make things worse.
> 
> I can't afford to buy the amount of supplies other people are buying. I have to live on a budget or I am sunk. Neither do I want to buy too much and have to throw it away later.  I am alone so don't need a lot to survive.  Remain strong.  We will endure. This too shall pass. Turn off the news. Those jerks are winding everyone up.


You bet that the jerks, the news media is winding everyone up.  You can't shake hands with anyone, the libraries are shut, senior condo people told not to walk the hallways, what next?  In the province where I live 17 people got Cornavirus.  The population of my province is 1.3 million.  More people die from suicides or traffic accidents.  Why is everyone so scared?  I'm sick & tired of it all.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 20, 2020)

Suicide rates?  Certainly, watching the news nonstop will make almost anyone go a little nutso.  Thankfully my SO and I are able to turn off the tube and just chat for an hour or so most evenings.  Best therapy I can think of.  I also have brothers and son and grandsons that I exchange messages with almost daily.

If you happen to have a friend who is living alone, please give them a call just to let them know they are not alone in this.


----------



## rgp (Mar 20, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> Canadians are buying & hoarding toilet paper.  Americans are standing in line to buy guns & ammo.  Different strokes for different folks.




  Some morons down here are hoarding toilet paper as well............Don't try to insinuate that we are all only gun-nuts. We're not.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 20, 2020)

rgp said:


> Some morons down here are hoarding toilet paper as well............Don't try to insinuate that we are all only gun-nuts. We're not.


Yeah, you tell him rgp!  We're toilet paper nuts too!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m not hoarding TP.  I walked across the street, knocked on the door of a lady older than me.  We introduced ourselves, since I just moved here, and I asked if she needed some eggs or anything else.  Eggs?  That’s what I need eggs.

Taking a deep breathe, her storm door was closed, lol, I asked her if she needed toilet paper.  Yes, yes, it killed me but she looks about 80 or older.  No, just eggs.  Handed her a carton.  Went home, hugged my package of toilet paper, and took off shopping.

My sister in law in Seattle needs wipes, found some at Winco, will mail them to her.  Life goes on-


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 20, 2020)

Packerjohn said:


> ...More people die from suicides or traffic accidents.  Why is everyone so scared?  I'm sick & tired of it all.



Because TPTB don't want Covid-19 headed to the top of the cause of death in your neck of the woods as it has in Italy where army convoys are transporting the dead from a disease because funeral homes and crematoriums can't keep up.  

Social distancing slows the spread of contagious disease.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 20, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> There will be a spike in babies come Christmas....


That reminds me of the famous New York City blackout and the number of babies born nine months after.


----------



## old medic (Mar 26, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Although bullets can not be eaten.... or used as TP



I'll argue here.... 
A single bullet has put plenty of meat on our table, many times...
And can use the hide to wipe my butt... or make clothes....
And yes I will shoot someone in defense in a heartbeat....
Most probably twice.... since I practice double taps...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 26, 2020)

old medic said:


> I'll argue here....
> A single bullet has put plenty of meat on our table, many times...
> And can use the hide to wipe my butt... or make clothes....
> And yes I will shoot someone in defense in a heartbeat....
> Most probably twice.... since I practice double taps...


Maybe the difference between myself, and you and others like you, is that I am not afraid.  I own nothing valuable enough that I would kill someone to keep it, except my children and I don’t own them.  But I will/would defend them as would my husband, a combat Vietnam veteran marine.

Have I ever had a break in?  Yup, a few times in different homes.  Did I report them.  Nope.  If they wanted it that bad they are welcome to it.  I’ve never had a home invasion-those are rather rare.  I have two gentle dogs, but they let people know they are here.

Have I ever been threatened by stupid people?  Yup, but when I point out my husband past, the stupidity stops.  In one case, a neighbor, with teenage gang members, threatened me with a drive by on my house because I had called the police on another gang member, who thanked me for doing so-complicated situation.

Anyway, I looked at her, told her my husband didn’t need a gun, he did really well with a knife.  And he could enter a building without a sound.  Neighbors who, bowed down to these gang members, confirmed what I was saying.  No drive by.

As for what you use to wipe you butt-lol-too much info and I couldn’t care less.  Yes, lots of people hunt game, lots of people eat game.  Go for it.  As for shooting someone who threatens you, the prisons are full of people who have done this.

But it’s easier to talk about shooting someone, than to shoot someone.  This isn’t an argument.  It’s a discussion.  Why some people make the leap from the danger of others killing themselves, the subject of the thread, to killing others is beyond me.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 26, 2020)

Suicide prevention hotlines already seeing a surge in calls. It's going to gets worse because not only are many at the second or third week of no/dwindling money there are many over worked people out there. I see people's demeanor. There are a lot of people in many professions that will not work or avoid overtime, they are one speed ponies and get ruffled when THEIR routine is messed up. This isn't a time for clock punchers.

Then there is the stress for everyone of being cooped up, unable to go to the bar, events, gym etc and now there is a surge in domestic violence calls. 

https://ktvz.com/videos/2020/03/25/...cross-the-nation-seeing-an-increase-in-calls/

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...lood-calls-during-coronavirus-lockdown-136572


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 26, 2020)

WhatInThe said:


> Suicide prevention hotlines already seeing a surge in calls. It's going to gets worse because not only are many at the second or third week of no/dwindling money there are many over worked people out there. I see people's demeanor. There are a lot of people in many professions that will not work or avoid overtime, they are one speed ponies and get ruffled when THEIR routine is messed up. This isn't a time for clock punchers.
> 
> Then there is the stress for everyone of being cooped up, unable to go to the bar, events, gym etc and now there is a surge in domestic violence calls.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, child abuse and domestic violence will increase especially in lock down areas.  I doubt the powers that be took this into consideration.  Because of the lockdown, social workers may not be able to do their jobs.  

I disagree about “clock punchers”.  You cannot know their situation.  A fellow my husband works with always puts in to leave early and only works for the insurance the company offers.  Many do not know that he has a severely disabled child at home that his wife cannot lift.

Now that they are closing the building, he will be able to work at home, get more money, and be available when his child or wife needs him.  For him, the virus might be a blessing in disguise-some might say a miracle.

For believers, God’s hand is everywhere.


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 26, 2020)

When I use the term 'clock punchers' I'm referring to the people who basically just show up for a paycheck, they don't give two hoots about their job, customers, employer etc. In many surveys around half the workforce doesn't like their job, wants to work in a different field or for a different company. I don't want to use the term disgruntled but there are ton of people who hate their job, employer, customers, management etc or trip to work. They literally spend their shift waiting to punch out-not everyone but alot of the workforce in many professions.


----------



## exwisehe (Nov 30, 2021)

don't know.


----------

